
Why oil won't return to triple digits - newacc
http://money.cnn.com/2009/08/19/markets/oil_price_fluctuation/?postversion=2009081914
======
p_h
I'm guessing it'll head back to triple digits soon enough, unless some major
disruptive technology lowers demand. Maybe if plug-in cars become mainstream
before the economy really picks up again gasoline will go the way of whale
oil.

